# Codeine for diarrhoea



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi.Yesterday i went to see my Gastro Spec and to see if my CT Scan results were back, they wernt, and basically he said there is nothing wrong, except its IBS-D, which we already know, i have had it for 9 years, I have to see a rectal surgeon in july , and hopefully he can give me scan results. But in the mean time, i was prescribed Codeine Phosphate for the Loose Bms, i said i thought that was for pain, but was told that at a dose of 30mg 1-4 tablets a day can help to constipate you, i have to start with 1 tablet in the morning, then go to 1 at lunch time as well, and if that isnt working take 2 tablets after breakfast, trial and error. Has anyone else been prescribed Codeine Phosphate and did it work for them.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Never been prescribed it for IBS=D but do know having used it in the past for pain that for me it is constipating.As with a lot of drugs there always seems to be many off label uses for them.Just as some antidepressants are prescribed for many of us, I am sure this too would help a certain number of people.Doesn't mean you are in pain, doesn't mean you are depressed.............just happens to be one of the side effects of the drugs.Good luck with this.........hope it works for you.Thai


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There really aren't any drugs that are for one and only one thing and have no other effects at all. They may be used for one effect more than others but that doesn't mean they don't do other things.Opium and its derivatives (like codeine) are all constipating.Some of the original over-the-counter anti-diarrheal meds back in the day were made with low doses of opium.Imodium is all the constipating side effect of a narcotic without the pain relief or potential to get you high.We have had a few people here that get Codeine when nothing else will control the diarrhea. The risk is that over time you might be one that has the gut nerves get more sensitive to pain, but some people don't get control with anything else so they decide to take the risk. The risk is the reason they start with Imodium or Lomotil (which also is from opium and isn't quite as specific as Imodium so is prescription rather than OTC) rather than go right for the Codeine.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Good Morning Kathleen,You said that so much better than I did...........







Right now I am battling a back issue so the Tylenol 3's are coming out and the upside to that (if there is an upside to a bulged disc) is the codeine will give me some relief from the IBS.Thanks for your many well written and well informed posts.Thai


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I realy hope the codeine does work for me and doesnt give me any nasty side effects, my doctor said its a low dose 30mg tablets and i shouldnt get addicted to them, i hope shes right. My GI also told me i could take immodium with them, why would i want to do that if the codeine are for the loose bms and will help to firm them up. ???? doesnt make sense.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Sometimes one thing is not the answer.For some a combination of treatments, drugs, tools is the fix we need.I have several things in my arsenal that are my coping aids right now.Thai


----------



## Rosie (May 9, 2002)

I take codine, it helps with the urgency a little but I still don't make the washroom a lot of the time. I haven't had any side effects, been taking it a couple of years now.It does help a lot of people so if I were you I would sure give it a try. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Codeine side effectsGet emergency medical help if you have any of these signs of an allergic reaction: hives; difficulty breathing; swelling of your face, lips, tongue, or throat. Call your doctor at once if you have any of these serious side effects:shallow breathing, slow heartbeat;feeling light-headed, fainting;confusion, agitation, hallucinations, unusual thoughts or behavior;seizure (convulsions); orproblems with urination.Less serious codeine side effects include:feeling dizzy or drowsy;nausea, vomiting, constipation;sweating;headache;trouble sleeping (insomnia);loss of interest in sex;dry mouth;blurred vision; ormild skin rash.I obtained this information at drugs.com


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

GLENDAThanks for the info on the codeine. Hope i dont have to stop taking them and that they work for me.ROSIEHow many Codeine do you take a day and when do you take them. My Gastro Spec said i can take immodium as well.


----------



## Rosie (May 9, 2002)

I take 50 mgs twice a day. I tried 3, didn't make any difference so I went back to 2. I take 1 in the morning before breakfast and one before dinner.  I can only take Immodium for special occasions. For me, adding the Immodium doesn't make any difference. I often get side effects from meds but have had none from the Codine.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Cherry,Forgot to mention that one 30 mg tab can make a diff for me.Does not constipate me by any means but there is sure a difference in the consistency.If taking it long term for various pain issues in the past, it does cause constipation for me and is something I have to be aware of.That is the only side effect it has for me but just like everything else..........works for some and not others.Side effects are numerous and varied and extreme for the very few and none for others.Sure hope that this is winner for you.Thai


----------



## wilcfr (Sep 17, 2007)

Paregoric is related to codeine and was prescribed for Diarrhea for years. I used to take it and it worked like a charm. Now you can't hardly get it without a court order. Hydrocodone cough medicine has the same affect.


----------

